# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  В сети выложили базу жителей России и СНГ

## ALEX(XX)

В сети появился сайт с базой по жителям России и стран СНГ. В базе содержится такая информация как телефон, номер паспорта и водительских прав, адрес прописки, зарегистрированная на данное лицо недвижимость (включая площадь квартиры, номер БТИ, год постройки дома и материал стен), автотранспорт и предприятия, сообщает softodrom.ru. Домен сайта зарегистрирован на некоего Manuel Carrera Lopez из Панамы.
Адрес сайта

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wise-wistful

Ага прикол интересный.



> В настоящее время база данных перегружена в связи с большим количеством запросов. Обрабатываются ТОЛЬКО запросы от зарегистрированных пользователей.


Когда пытаешься регистрироваться Вам отвечают, что логин и пароль вышлют через пару дней на Ваш ящик, после того как проверят информацию о Вас.

----------


## sergey888

В принципе ничего нового. Уже сколько раз выкладывали в сети подобные базы, хотя обычно это базы крупных городов вроде Москвы и Московской области. У меня где то даже пару дисков с ними валялось.
Но тут похоже более крутая база, раз туда входит и Россия и СНГ но как я говорил ничего необычного.

----------


## vidocq89

странный ресурс однако по ссылке...
с точки зрения кодинга и гипертекстовой разметки даже до "хелло, ворлд" не дотягивает...
даже нету обработки на заполненность полей, нету проверки реффера, и проверки того, что ввели в поля вообще... ужас одним словом...

введите, кстати в гугл "radarix.com" ... что-то мне не нравится то, что на всех новостных сайтах размещена эта новость... кому нужно это?

----------


## wise-wistful

Кому-то первому заплатили, остальные скопировали горячую новость друг у друга.

----------


## borka

> Домен сайта зарегистрирован на некоего Manuel Carrera Lopez из Панамы.


Domain name: radarix.com
Registrant Contact:
   NA
   Manuel Carrera Lopez ([email protected])
   +1.5072696300
   Fax: na
   Panama Apartado 551887 Paitilla
   Panam, NA NA
   PA
...
Creation date: 16 Nov 2007 12:55:20
Expiration date: 16 Nov 2008 12:55:20

Сбор реальных адресов электронной почты?  :Wink:

----------


## vidocq89

> Сбор реальных адресов электронной почты?


..я об этом подумал, но это как по воробьям из пушки :Huh: 
может эту услугу просто хотят с течением времени платной сделать? 
а у спамеров просто база такая ничего не стоит - цену имеют только тематические базы, а просто куча мыл (к тому же тут куча не выйдет ...так... кучка..) никому не нужна, даже существующих...

----------


## Макcим

Может нужно проверить сервер с сайтом на "выносливость"?  :Smiley:

----------


## vidocq89

Maxim, оказалось, что не выносливый ...  :Smiley: 
кто-то проверил...; на "кто-то" не кликать)) (с) по аналогии с высказыванием Е.К

----------


## Макcим

> ..я об этом подумал, но это как по воробьям из пушки


Представьте сколько желающих собрать информацию о своих друзьях, знакомых, коллегах, кому-то просто интересно пробить себя любимого  :Smiley:  Так что птица будет крупная.

----------


## vidocq89

> Так что птица будет крупная.


назовите цифру...хотя бы примерную :Smiley: 
а то мне вслепую махать неудобно...

----------


## borka

> кому-то просто интересно пробить себя любимого


Думаю, многим это будет интересно - *что* про него собрали.  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

> назовите цифру...хотя бы примерную
> а то мне вслепую махать неудобно...


Откуда я могу знать?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я думаю, соберут статистику емейлов и запросов (не зря он дает ввести запрос, но вместо данных дает фигу и предложение регистрироваться), а затем по емейлу посыпятся целевые преложения типа "частное детективное агенство Пинкертон & Пупкин предлагает за N$ информацию по интересующему вас Васе Дурносвистову ...". Или предложат купить доступ к сайту в виде абонемента (я такое уже проходил, когда машину по VIN пробивал). И база там не всего СНГ, а рельно если и есть, то с классических дисков по жителям МО, которые продают на Горбушке

----------


## wise-wistful

Ну как сказать всего СНГ или нет. Встечал сайтик с телефонными базами всей Украины и России. Хорошо однако работает, себя нашёл и ещё многих знакомых у кого телефон установлен.

----------


## vidocq89

> Ну как сказать всего СНГ или нет. Встечал сайтик с телефонными базами всей Украины и России. Хорошо однако работает, себя нашёл и ещё многих знакомых у кого телефон установлен.


Ага. тоже такое встречал - телефоны правда стационарные... (не мобильные)




> Я думаю, соберут статистику емейлов и запросов


последнее и предпоследнее слово в этом высказывании, думаю, ключевые...Особо важно последнее... *запросов -* сбор тематической базы, а просто база емейлов - даже бесплатно никому не нужна...- на несколько лямов можно и бесплатно скачать (если смущает валид - можно чекнуть).



> И база там не всего СНГ, а рельно если и есть, то с классических дисков по жителям МО, которые продают на Горбушке


И Питера :Smiley: 
У нас тоже такое на Юноне продают) и даже по электричкам в метро ходят и продают - прямо на сиди-эрках...  :Wink: 
Совсем обнаглели...




> Откуда я могу знать?


Не знаю :Wink: 
С учетом того, что этот сайт пропиарен достаточно неплохо, то предположу, что не больше ляма... 
А *не* тематическая база размером в лям - это просто большой текстовый документ - не более того :Wink: 

При среднем канале и нормальном софте на руках можно за вечер (часов за  :Cool:  только с сервисов мейл.ру насобирать *тематическую* базу размером где-то в пол ляма (тематика любая в принципе в стандартных и разумных пределах - возраст, пол, географ. положение и т.д) ...

А если согласится с мнением Олега Зайцева о том, что собирают тематическую базу для рекламы подобных услуг, то все сходится - базу* такой* тематики я не знаю как еще можно собирать как-то по-другому, а не таким или близким, аналогичным способом.

Остается дождаться когда наконец автора сайта накодят в пхп больше чем эти десять строк регистрации.... :Smiley: 
ОО..уже накодили...

----------


## Stec

Рамки с названиями спецслужб - новинка, которая производит впечатление. 
Вашему вниманию представлены универсальные рамки (ФСБ, МВД, ФСО, ГИБДД) для крепления государственного регистрационного номерного знака автомобиля. Производятся они по западным технологиям на высокотехнологичном европейском оборудовании, из высококачественных импортных материалов – полипропилена и тальконаполненного с добавлением красителей. Именно поэтому рамки отличаются повышенной морозостойкостью, ударопрочностью, стойкостью к высоким температурам с возможностью эксплуатировать их при температурах от –40 до +80 градусов. Многочисленные отверстия для её крепления позволяют беспроблемно устанавливать её на любые отечественные, европейские, азиатские и американские модели автомобилей. Все рамки комплектуются инструкциями по установке, крепежными элементами: шайбами, втулками и хромированными саморезами, что облегчает установку номерного знака. 
Заказ по телефону:89169976823   Михаил. 
Стоимость комплекта (2шт) 1100 рублей. 
При покупке более 10 рамок, цена договорная.


Ответ   	Вот что прислали мне вместо регистрации.

----------


## vidocq89

это называется бесплатная акция "Подпишись на спам!"
Спешите!
 :Cheesy:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Банальщина, сбор активных адресов.

----------


## Макcим

В архиве три скриншота. Два из них сделаны ровно месяц назад. Кто найдет отличия?  :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

так вроде они открывали свои базы?
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=21499

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Посмотри на копирайт и на дату.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

http://www.gazeta.ru/techzone/2008/0..._2697255.shtml -




> В случае если пользователь не получит «регистрационных данных», предлагается получить «немедленный доступ». Последним способом и воспользовался корреспондент «Газеты.Ru»: введя ФИО и дату своего рождения, он получил всю информацию, имеющуюся на него в системе, – адрес прописки, номер мобильного, паспортные данные, ИНН. Там же удалось обнаружить сведения о месте работы, машине, налогах, зарплате и другую подобную информацию. Для всеобщего обзора доступны даже данные граждан о правонарушениях – от нарушений ПДД до тюремных сроков.


Думаешь врёт?

----------


## Макcим

> Думаешь врёт?


Ты у меня спрашиваешь? Корреспондент житель Москвы или области?

----------


## pig

Он известный корреспондент известного московского издания - потому так полно, IMHO.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Отправила им запросик... авось поделятся точкой доступа  :Wink: 

Среди присутствующих никого нету, кто до 2-го апреля региться пытался?

----------


## Макcим

Мне интересно узнать, там базы действительно на всю россию или только на Москву и область?

----------


## Bratez

Я получил "точку доступа". Система работает.
По нашему региону информация скудновата, на своих знакомых в основном удавалось найти только адрес, дату рождения, номер паспорта, ИНН.

----------


## Макcим

За какой год?

----------


## Bratez

2001-2004

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Получила сегодня точку доступа...
Количество инфы впечатляет... хотя, например, одного человека там не нашла вообще...

----------

